# Eingang zur Eiskronenzitadelle?



## Nexxen (17. Juli 2009)

Heyy buffies,

ich will mal einen verdacht äußern. Unzwar wie man in die Eiskornen-Zitadelle kommen lönnte um Arthas zu bekämpfen.

Als erstes beginnt man mit der Quest "Die Rückkehr nach Angrathar" und wartet bis das Video vorrüber ist. Dannach tritt man durch das Tor durch das Arthas in dem Video gekommen ist siehe Karte:

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dragonblightneuajtp.jpg]

Dann kommt man dort raus siehe Karte:

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/eiskrone2771b.jpg]

und kommt dann irgendwo in der Zitadelle raus. Das ist zwar ein bisschen BT mäßig aber wär eine Idee.

So würde es dann auf der Richtigen Karte sehn:

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/nordend2a7me.jpg]

Plx Kommis.


----------



## Unfaith (17. Juli 2009)

du willst also sagen das man durch das tor gehen muss um in die zitadelle zu kommen? 

ZOMFG RUFT DEN PRÄSIDENTEN AN!! OBAMA!!


----------



## WeRkO (17. Juli 2009)

Unfaith schrieb:


> du willst also sagen das man durch das tor gehen muss um in die zitadelle zu kommen?
> 
> ZOMFG RUFT DEN PRÄSIDENTEN AN!! OBAMA!!



Sinnvoll posten kannst du auch nicht, oder?

@ topic: Naja, durch nen Bug konnte man unter Nordend gelangen, und in in Eiskrone ist nur das Loch im Boden für die Quest mit Arthas Herz. Könnte natürlich gut möglich sein das man soäter von hinten in die Zitadelle eindringt.


----------



## Er4yzer (17. Juli 2009)

HAHAHAHAH unfaith der war nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
mal im ernst... is doch wurscht wie man reinkommt mich würde es eher interessieren wen man drinnen so trifft =)) wer weiß, vllt kommt man auch oben rein oder so, kA


----------



## TheStormrider (17. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, wir kommen mit dem Argentumkreuzzug von Vorne rein und das ganze wird eher MH mäßig.


----------



## neo1986 (17. Juli 2009)

bestimmt kommt man von hinen rein weil von vorne ist der angriff ja schon gescheitert.


----------



## boonfish (17. Juli 2009)

Ich denke man kämpft sich durch den "Haupteingang" rein, also der in Eiskrone und nicht der in der Drachenöde. 
Deshalb ja auch die Argentumturnier Dailyquest.  
Und geht es denn nicht im großen und ganzen bei den Quests in Eiskrone darum, sich bis zu Arthas' Hautür vorzukämpfen? 
Also ich glaube nicht an die Theorie mit dem Hintereingang, an der Pforte des Zorns. 
Ich denke, es gibt eine letzte Questreihe vor der Zitadelle, welche von der Turnierleitung ausgeht. 
Am Ende der Questreihe kommt (wieder) ein Video, wo zusehen ist, wie letzendlich das Tor gestürmt und zerschmettert wird. 
Dann erst kann der Raid die Instanz betreten. 
(Vllt ist Teil der Prequestreihe auch ein würdiges Abschließen beim Turnier und ein Besuch bei der neuen 5mann Instanz von 3.3; 
ja ich will eine Prequestreihe.)


----------



## Unfaith (17. Juli 2009)

denke das man über die treppe reinkommt wo atm die kommandanten und lergionäre etc. stehen.

ich hoffe das wow grössen wie thrall jaina warian wrynn rhonin der argentumdämmerung anführer 
(wer ist das eigentlich? uther ist doch tot oder so?) und noch ein paar andere promis gegen arthas kämpfen (mit unserer unterstützung gegen trash als welt event)

arthas stirbt, macht geht zurück in die klinge, irgendein depp nimmt die klinge (warian/garrosh) und alles fängt von vorne an


----------



## Krinos (17. Juli 2009)

@ neo1986 wieso ist der angriff von vorn gescheitert es ist vlt kein überraschungsangriff mehr aber man kämpft doch jeden tag da weiter wenn er verloren wär wär des ja unsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich denke auch eher das man von unten angreift da wo das herz is


----------



## Nexxen (19. Juli 2009)

echt nice posts.... aber ich fänds iwie späktakulärer von hinten reinzukommen als von unten da bei artahs herz.... dort könnte man evtl aber ein ablenkungsmanöver mit den argentumleuten planen um evtl arthas aus dem hinterhalt anzugreifen....

Wär ya auch ne idee.... weil wozu is "Angrathar" sonst gedacht oder?


----------

